# Seagull Pier Curse



## Fish247AllDay (Sep 19, 2014)

I have seen so many reports and pictures of everyone catching tons of fish from the 3rd and 4th islands of the CBBT, but when I go check out Seagull pier (island 1)... why do i never catch anything??? Is there a force field around the seagull pier?


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah I hear ya. I don't go there anymore, it's way too expensive to get there with the toll. If I wanna catch spot and croaker I can do that anywhere else for much less. And there's usually one or two guys at the beginning of the pier near the rocks (which is the best spots) and they each have 27 poles each and take up the whole area.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um . . . Seagull Pier is on the FIRST island. long way from there to the 3rd and 4th islands.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

*cursed?*

Seagull Pier isn't all that bad. I agree the price is steep however and I don't frequent there as often as I used to BUT .. to be 3 miles out in open water without a boat is still pretty cool And the rewards are worth it to me.
here are some pics of some dinner I pulled off Seagull.






14lb, 20oz




















sorry forgot to rotate file but you get the idea.








And I'm not gonna add fuel to the fire but we all know the fence is popular ..how they keep track of all those rods is amazing to me. BUT I've seen at times people come out there with 2 rods and be the only one to catch on the fence. FRESH BAIT is critical. Its pretty amazing. My advice is put in your time and know that the tides are delayed on the first island. I never fish incoming. However some people only fish incoming... I've seen massive black/red drum, spades, cobia, cownose, tog, stripers, sharks, conger eels.. you name it.. caught at Seagull.


----------

